

Internet arrived, and broke stuff. (Post HN/Reddit Traffic) - iSloth
http://pingbin.com/2012/12/day-internet-arrived-broke-stuff/

======
kysol
Although I'd seen most before seeing your link the other day, it's still a
nice base list to show people what can be done. I gave my brother a RasPi for
Christmas and although he's struggling to find time to play with it, he's also
wondering he could do. Hopefully when he gets around to reading that list,
it'll inspire him.

In the current TL;DR user ecosystem, anything wordy, or involving use of page
scroll has already lost the attention of most. When was the last time you
heard someone complain that an image was too big (yes I know it happens, but
that's either due to poor UI or just a jerk wad wanting to complain for the
sake of hearing their own voice).

Having been one of the ones that landed on your revamped page, I honestly
wouldn't have stayed around for too long on the original version. I would have
skimmed through the list to see if there was anything relevant to myself,
opened a new tab for each one, then left. The images, although they didn't
give much to the content of the page, made it more enticing to click through,
even on articles that didn't interest me.

What you might want to do is follow-ups, get people coming back. A lot will
probably bookmark to read again later when they are interested, but those that
have already got what they wanted are now lost unless you hook them again.

Google+ is alive and kicking (although the HN Community is constantly getting
bombarded with people asking about "Hacking", I would say that a majority of
the users I've seen are worth associating with (compared to FB)). There's a
somewhat active RasPi community there now posting articles about everything
and anything RasPi related. You should probably head over there and give it a
go.

Thanks for the original article as well.

------
Nikkau
If you have cpu issues with a blog post you are doing it wrong.

If your CDN is useless because of cpu burning on your side, you are not using
your CDN.

~~~
Udo
Agreed, optimizing your environment can be non-trivial however. I edited the
index.php of my WP installs to try and get a page entirely from Memcached for
users who aren't logged in, it works incredibly well (much less CPU load than
using Wordpress plugins to do the same job). In theory one could probably
reduce that further by using APC instead of Memcached, but it was certainly
enough to get my measly EC2 micro instance through some very tough times.

